# Greg Strong Handling Seminar?



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anyone been to a 2 day handling seminar by Greg Strong? My local training place is offering this in the spring and I understand that he gives the same basic seminar all around the country, so I'm looking for any personal experience.

My pup will be 6-7 months old when they do the seminar (not sure on exact dates yet) and I'm not sure if he'll be mature enough for what is required over two full days. On the other hand, this might be a fantastic opportunity that I won't have again (at least soon) so I'd like to take it. It is open to observers, so it's possible I can go and watch without bringing him, but I'd prefer to bring him if the general opinion is that he'll be old enough. I have zero handling experience, so I think this could be a great intro for me and him.

I do plan to ask one of the head trainers this week at our puppy class for her opinion. They're also running a 4 session handling class in January (it's held regularly) so I hope I can take that first, but I might have to sign up for the Greg Strong class sooner rather than later due to limited enrollment.


----------

